# best ufc events?



## shawnesty23 (May 31, 2006)

i jsut starting getting into pride/ufc and i want to buy soem dvds what are the best ufc ppvs they have done? thanks


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

really i think alot of the ufc events were good here is the website of all the matches take a look http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.eventResults


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

MOst of the older ones are better . it really depends on who u want too see fight , who is ur fav fighter?


----------



## shawnesty23 (May 31, 2006)

i like older guys like shamrock and gracie. and newer guys like ortiz,lidell and hughes and also brandon vera


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

did that website help u out at all?


----------



## shawnesty23 (May 31, 2006)

yea im still looking through them all what would u say is the best overall show they have had?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

thats a hrd choice 30 and 39 are good but its really up too u. personally i think they all are good. sry if im no :dunno: help


----------



## shawnesty23 (May 31, 2006)

how are 1,4,5,40,22,44and 43?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

OK u picked some really good fights 1,4,5,22,44 are all some awesome fights great matches and some brutal fights, deff ones to buy, 40 and 43 are just ok in my opinon.


----------



## shawnesty23 (May 31, 2006)

you know any website that reviews any of the events?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

NO www.ufc.tv is the best place to go for ufc info.


----------

